# Tgi floor joist hole punch



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Do they make a tool to do this. Similar to the punch tool for metal studs?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

A hammer works great


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

No it don't


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is usually knock outs already punched on the tgi .... A lite tap with a hammer usually knocks them out


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

yes it does (couldnt help it...!)


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

I know there are knockouts every so often. Here is my story if anyone cares. Been doing service for approx 8 years. I am going to start doing residential homes. The way the current crew runs pex they drill 1" holes through every tgi until they they turn to go to desired location. Long story short from the few I have helped with they drill anywhere from 80-200 holes through tgi depending on they size of home and bathrooms. Dont get me wrong it looks very nice and organized but drilling holes for 2 hours sucks.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

turd-chaser said:


> I know there are knockouts every so often. Here is my story if anyone cares. Been doing service for approx 8 years. I am going to start doing residential homes. The way the current crew runs pex they drill 1" holes through every tgi until they they turn to go to desired location. Long story short from the few I have helped with they drill anywhere from 80-200 holes through tgi depending on they size of home and bathrooms. Dont get me wrong it looks very nice and organized but drilling holes for 2 hours sucks.


Try drilling holes for DWV, water crew, gas crew and condensates for months at a time straight while I was an apprentice in residential tract homes.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive had good luck with irwin step bits to get holes into TGIs quickly, but no i have not heard of a punch tool for TGI's.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

turd-chaser said:


> I know there are knockouts every so often. Here is my story if anyone cares. Been doing service for approx 8 years. I am going to start doing residential homes. The way the current crew runs pex they drill 1" holes through every tgi until they they turn to go to desired location. Long story short from the few I have helped with they drill anywhere from 80-200 holes through tgi depending on they size of home and bathrooms. Dont get me wrong it looks very nice and organized but drilling holes for 2 hours sucks.


That's what a good helper is for... I think you would find a punch, if there was such a thing, just as much a pain in the a** as boring holes.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Mehh. Just make sure the bits r sharp and enjoy the fun. I used to drill out all day as well. dull 2 9/16" bits were the worst for those double plates and my journeyman was lazy about getting his bits in to b sharpened. That's hard on the wrists. Sharp bits = easy,


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Christalmighty. 

They gave you pvc. Then pex. Then gastite. Then cardboard for floor joists. Aka TJI's. 

And now you're too lazy to even drill holes?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the big deal about drilling holes? Don't have to think....go in auto mode...no one bothers you....keeps you busy. I'd do that all day long.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gentlemen,

A couple of posts have been trashed. 

Name calling and personal insults are strictly prohibited on the Plumbing Zone. It will jeopardize your membership.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Why do I always seem to be occupied with work when things get interesting around here?


----------

